# Finally took the plunge: Seebatallion in da house



## StufflerMike

Went to my favourite watch shop today to pick up a NOS Schauer Day Date. Got the Schauer and this beauty


----------



## tsteph12

Congratulations Mike! Awesome piece.


----------



## StufflerMike

tsteph12 said:


> Congratulations Mike! Awesome piece.


Yeah, awesome it is. It was forwards and backwards for a year now. It had to happen sometime.


----------



## vintage76

Congratulations !!! Obviously a lovely watch and i know what i'm talking about with my Seebataillon 

Well, always a pleasure to wear and i have never seen the same in any forum in France. Most of Seebataillon are in US i think ...


----------



## logan2z

Congrats Mike, it is a beautiful watch. Even more impressive in the metal than it is in photos.


----------



## DaveandStu

stuffler said:


> Went to my favourite watch shop today to pick up a NOS Schauer Day Date. Got the Schauer and this beauty
> 
> View attachment 7089154


A beauty Mike looks great...how about a wrist shot? All the best Dave


----------



## Mediocre

Congratulations, gorgeous as-is most of Muhle's lineup!


----------



## StufflerMike

DaveandStu said:


> A beauty Mike looks great...how about a wrist shot? All the best Dave


Will do in due time. For the time being......


----------



## Streetboss

Congratulations Mike, she is a beauty. I have had that same internal struggle going on with a Big 29er. Just can't seem to get it ordered. Every time I think I am ready, my brain kicks in and talks me out of it. Dang it!!
Kevin


----------



## DaveandStu

They are a Stella looking piece would really like to add one in with my grey dial Rasmus....really looking forward to your impressions after due time...All the best..Dave


----------



## Nokie

Looks great. This model has been on my radar for a while now.


----------



## lseele

Hi Mike, Did you ever consider the Rasmus Diver? I like that as well. I have a Marinus Diver. Which one should I pick?


----------



## StufflerMike

lseele said:


> Hi Mike, Did you ever consider the Rasmus Diver? I like that as well. I have a Marinus Diver. Which one should I pick?


No, wasn't explicitly looking for a diver. 
I'd go for the blue Rasmus, just because of the look.


----------



## dallas39

Great choice Mike. I absolutely love my Seebatallion... however, I'm not sure what you'll all think of my strap choice! lol


----------



## lseele

Man I like the look of the old Rasmus diver, the new ones are great too, and the seabatillion. Thats 3 watches at 3-4 grand a piece. I think Im in trouble.


----------



## lseele

The green is cool. Did you see the picture of the marinus bracelet on yours? Absolutely that is the look for this watch. Thanks for sharing. This gives me some new ideas for my Marinus diver.


----------



## ShaggyDog

I've never really paid much attention to Muhle watches and so I'm not really familiar with their models but wow, that is a seriously badass looking watch.


----------



## Horoticus

Nicely done, Mike. Looks like a tank, and that's a good thing! And the integrated rubber strap fits it beautifully. Congratulations!


----------



## Horatio

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine. I've found it to match really well with several straps and have been wearing mine on a tan leather. Probably half of the web photos of the Seebataillon actually show the prototype which has a white background date and black framed hands that make them look thinner and less substantial than the actual white bordered ones. Good to see more of the actual production photos getting out.

This watch is a rare combination of useful features not often seen. Just having a second time zone plus a countdown bezel makes it rare, but add titanium and there's no other that I know of. Then there's the Swiss mechanical (not to mention Muhle modified) movement, date, view back, fitted rubber strap...there's just nothing at all like it.


----------



## timeguy123

Mike, are you a professional photographer? Better photos than in magazines.


----------



## StufflerMike

timeguy123 said:


> Mike, are you a professional photographer? Better photos than in magazines.


No, I am not.


----------



## vintage76

Welcome in a club


----------



## Hitlnao

Wow. I usually find GMT watches too cluttered (since they always have a date window as well) but this piece pulls it off! Great pics!


----------



## knobberboy

Congrats!


----------



## StufflerMike

knobberboy said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, became one of my favs lately.


----------



## TurboHarm

Mike you will love it for sure. Quality written all over it. Titanium body makes it feel like your not even wearing a watch. I put mine on a Alligator blue leather strap with white stitching it get compliments all the time. The Germanys they know their business!! Enjoy it thats money well spent in my book. Turboharm


----------



## lseele

Mike I accidentally bumped very close in mins. It didnt look like it posted. Sorry for this. I am not good at this web site navigating it . I know the rule is every 12 hrs.

Sorry
Clark


----------



## Jimmy3993

I've got one on the way in the mail right now! More than a little excited.


----------



## fumiyasu

Very nice watch, wish I could order one too..!


----------



## dbskevin

Awesome purchase, congratulations!


----------



## smittya

So nice! Lucky man. To me this is the perfect watch. If there were one thing i'd wish was added it would be that all the indices on the bezel were lumed. Gorgeous.


----------



## ChiILUS

Enjoy! I love wearing this watch, admiring its design, finding new ways to use it, and changing the straps on it. 

The design of this watch is so strong. It is incredibly hard to find a watch with a logical color association for the second time zone, and the Seabataillon nailed it- everything yellow is the second time zone. Easy. And without numbers for the main zone, it's an uncluttered, calming face. We're compelled to read no matter where we are there is some text in front of us, except on the main dial of my Seebataillon. Despite that it's so quickly readable and logical. Midnight blue is my favorite color, paired with Titanium grey it's perfect.

In addition to using the countdown bezel for a second, minute, or even hour timer, I also use it as a counter: Swimming laps or lifting sets of weights in a circuit it's easy for the blood to go to muscles instead of your brain, so I use the arrow on the bezel to keep track of how many I've completed.

Normally I wear it with a ti grey and midnight blue striped nato, but when I swim or when it's really hot in the summer I prefer the breathability of perlon straps- faded gold or midnight blue, with matching Titanium Buckles I added. Recently I've been using the stock rubber strap to change things up before the weather gets too hot, and It've been loving the look as well as how easily the watch goes on and comes off.

I am not a fan of Mühle's other designs. The SAR Flieger is cool but would be too heavy after this ti watch and not water resistant enough for my summer months at only 10 BAR. This watch just nails it.


----------

